# WEP encryption w/ Mac Airport



## gws226 (Feb 9, 2003)

Hello everyone 

I've got a Mac laptop that Im trying to get up on my linksys wireless network. It connects fine, but when I enable WEP I cannot seem to be able to find a place enter my hex/passcode. 

Is their a 3rd party solution? 

OSX

thanks,
G


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

When I have WEP protection enabled on my wireless network (an Asanté FriendlyNet, if memory serves) at home I am automatically prompted to enter the passcode into a dialog box when my AirPort card attempts to connect.

I know not why the same does not happen to you. I wish I could be of more assistance.

Here's a thought (though not necessarily a good one)... Are you _sure_ it is your network to which your AirPort card is connecting? When I first got mine my computer would connect to a neighbor's network when I was downstairs, as the signal was slightly stronger than my own network's signal. If you don't already, make the AirPort status visible in the menu bar and then you can select to what network you wish to connect from those listed in the menu.


----------



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

I just went thru this - still having some problems getting the net to work wirelessly on the mac, however... for wep I chose "hexadecimal something or other" from the drop down box thing where you enter the wep info, and it let me put in the 26 character wep key for our network.

Someone else on these forums told me that the passkey phrase I set up on our linksys router doesn't always generate the appropriate wep key on different equipment. Likely this is why I couldn't just enter that under "password". When I changed the wep option to "hexadecimal whatever" it accepted, but I had to enter the 26 char key.


----------

